# MELBOURNE | West Side Place | 269m | 81 fl | 239m | 72 fl | 230m | 70 fl | 206m | 65 fl | U/C



## hkskyline

8/1

#ILoveWhereILive 1 Aug 2021 by C. R. Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

AJ_Wilko_


----------



## little universe

^^
Wow just wow, What a view from Docklands! 😍
Haven't been there for quite a while and we are currently going through the 6th lockdown. 🤪


----------



## redcode

little universe said:


> ^^
> Wow just wow, What a view from Docklands! 😍
> Haven't been there for quite a while and we are currently going through the 6th lockdown. 🤪


You're still in Melbourne? I thought you were moving to Hangzhou. What happened to that plan?


----------



## little universe

^^
My travel exemption was denied by the Home Affairs Office. 😢🤪


----------



## redcode

little universe said:


> ^^
> My travel exemption was denied by the Home Affair Office. 😢🤪


Oh. I'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## A Chicagoan

little universe said:


> ^^
> My travel exemption was denied by the Home Affairs Office. 😢🤪


Australia didn't let you leave?!


----------



## hkskyline

8/29

#ILoveWhereILive 29 Aug 2021 by C. R. Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn

2021-09-10 by dav1878

239 m



















Podium of the 269 m - tower


----------



## redcode

Sep 17

Southern Cross Station and Docklands. by dok1969, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Vandals Flood Melbourne’s $2.6bn Residential Skyscraper *
The Urban Developer _Excerpt_
Aug 27, 2021

An act of vandalism has caused substantial damage to one of Melbourne’s largest residential skyscrapers, West Side Place, at 250 Spencer Street.

News of the damage emerged on social media last night as residents posted photos and videos of water gushing in rivers down the internal stairwell.

Residents were forced out on the streets of the city, which remains in lockdown due to a Covid-19 outbreak.

Fire crews have this morning confirmed that someone “maliciously” turned on the hydrants in the stairwells from the 49th to the 16th floors soon after 6pm.

Crews were on scene within minutes to find that hydrants had been deliberately released on multiple floors of the 62-storey building, resulting in water gushing down the fire escape stairs and then seeping in to hallways. The extent of the damage is being determined today.

More : Vandals Flood Melbourne’s $2.6bn Residential Skyscraper


----------



## redcode

Oct 7

Melbourne Skyline from St Kilda by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 9

Melbourne | Victoria by Paul Wood, sur Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

little universe said:


> ^^
> My travel exemption was denied by the Home Affairs Office. 😢🤪


no... 😭 😭

how? @KillerZavatar has been allowed to live in China


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUo7PL8PZ5T/


----------



## hkskyline

* Rising Crane Count Masks Two-Speed Market *
The Urban Developer _Excerpt_
Oct 6, 2021

Crane numbers have lifted by 4 per cent across the country as construction continues to pick up with easing pandemic restrictions allowing more onsite work.

The number of cranes across Australian city skylines rose to 718 in Rider Levett Bucknall’s latest count, increasing for a second consecutive quarter after two years of straight declines.

...

Melbourne, which continues to endure the longest and strictest lockdown of all cities globally, took down 13 cranes.

Across Melbourne 79 cranes were added to projects and 92 were removed, continuing a downward trend which began after the city hit a peak in March 2019.

Unlike Sydney, Melbourne’s mixed-use crane numbers plummeted with no new cranes added and 11 removed on major projects, including the $220-million Richmond Quarter, Elizabeth North and West Side Place.

Construction conditions in Victoria remain more subdued, exacerbated by a two-week snap shutdown of the industry in response to violent protests outside CFMEU headquarters against vaccine mandates.

More : Rising Crane Count Masks Two-Speed Market


----------



## redcode

Oct 22









Melbourne Pano by Marc Zelek on 500px


----------



## redcode

Nov 9

Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, sur Flickr


----------



## zwamborn

2021-11-01 by rodohert














































2021-11-06 by Jamo*


----------



## hkskyline

11/20

Sprinters by Sammy Daly, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 20

Melbourne Docklands by AndyMacDougallPhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## zwamborn

2021-11-24 by mic


----------



## hkskyline

12/27

#ILoveWhereILive 27 Dec 2021 by C. R. Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*December 28:*








Melbourne, Australia by Andrew Weiser on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*December 31:*








Melbourne's Docklands by Jason Rosewarne on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

2/13

Docklands by Ross, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn

2022-02-05 by Wilko










2022-02-06 by JCooza










2022-02-11 by A r c h i


----------



## A Chicagoan

*March 7:*








Australian Railways - Sets VL24 and VL40 by Stotty's Railway Photography, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn

2022-03-14 via Damijanic91


----------



## hkskyline

4/3

Docklands from Bolte Bridge by sonofwalrus, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

If you look closely, there's Ritz-Carlton signage on the crown.








By Wilko


----------



## hkskyline

5/28

Melbourne at Sunrise by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn

2022-09-23 by Wilko


----------

